# Would 1993 dorian yates win the mr olympia in 2008?



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

The whole 'return of ronnie coleman' tread got me thinking.

It is of my belief that a prime ronnie coleman would pretty much destroy everyone on the current mr o stage, hands down!

But i then thought of the mr o before him, dorian.

Would dorian at his peak (i tend to sway towards saying his 1993 version was best), be able to have won the mr o in 2008?

I mean...would 1993 dorian beat 2008 dexter/cutler/phil/wolf etc?

I think he would.

Cutler basically lost the olympia because his condition was way off in pre judging, dexter out pointed him and jay couldnt pull it back even though he beat dexter on the actual show day because his conditioning improved, but it wasnt enough to win.

I think maybe a 2001 cutler would have given dorian a run for his money however. But that was cutler at his peak imo, even then dorian would have to have the edge.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## tommy coates (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi yes i beleve Dorian would he had that hard look about him as well as been big.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

:no: too hard to call.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Take a look at these two pics, you make your mind up.

I think Dorian looks better!!


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Above is Dorian in 1993 and Dexter last year.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

I think Dorian would take it.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think Dorian would take it. But then what about a 1993 Dorian to a 2002 Ronnie???


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hmmm. If you were to look at a 2001-2003 Ronnie then yes he would smash Dorian but by 2008 he was fcuked so of course Dorian would win.

Dorian was well ahead of his time.

The original question is a tough one but I think that it would be an interesting fight.

This year its Heath all the way for me. Granite hard, huge muscle bellies and a great shape. I think the Heath today would beat Dorian of 1993.

J


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Dorian was in his prime and looking awesome.. It's too hard to say really but I would like to think he would take it.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

supercell said:


> Hmmm. If you were to look at a 2001-2003 Ronnie then yes he would smash Dorian but by 2008 he was fcuked so of course Dorian would win.
> 
> Dorian was well ahead of his time.
> 
> ...


 Agreed, heath for me this year too although i would love to see wolf win


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i've always said to my mates that...dorian and ronnie both peaked...and this is my version...a 1997 dorian(yes torn bicep etc) and a 2000/01 ronnie...both on stage as the battle of olympians...

i would pull a draw...i mean...really,could you be the judge of them????

we all watch their dvd's,judge em by character,quotes,personailty,how funny they are etc...but from a judges point of view...

i would be so hard pressed to draw a conclusion,i'd call it a draw!!!!

both very freaky mass monsters,with such full individual muscle groups that were all very well separated and cut to shreds...although ronnie has a good back...i think dorians back cuts it just that bit more...better xmas tree,but this is arguable,ronnie's and dorians backs are the best i ever seen(apart from JPF's,of latter day backs) dorian did have thicker freakier lats,and knows how to flick em out flared better,but both had that only mr.O conditioning,hard to judge!!!

then how do we judge from there...legs,both had tremendous deep shredded striated glutes,hamstrings looked like thick cords on both,tied in very well...fcuked to decide again,chest striated and separated,both,abs both symeetrical and tight when flexed,even separated,biceps i could win ronnie with his bicep peaks and splits are unparalelled,shoulders,all 3 heads showing separation,although ronnie had a width,i dont know,when seeing dorian standing in the stairwell before going on stage 1997,he blocked out the light and looked like the cartoon characters in flex...undecided,shredded paper thin condition,they both had this...and i think only long term olympians have ever had this...calves...hahahah dorian of course,tri's...different genes,different heads,lengths etc,both again shredded to the bone,displaying paper thin skin...

symmetry,they both had such friggin great symmetry,even if dorians bicep was fcuked,i still think that didnt take away from overall...

posing,they both knew how to accentuate their muscle groups,both had individual ways/techniques of display....ronnie and dorian both good posers,with very good routines,sorry to say,none of that kai greene over the top rubbish!!!!

both in latter stages had distended guts,but i dont think that is anything to be judged on...if your pulling the weights they was with that sort of chemical enhancement and amounts of food being tucked away...i'm sure anyone's gut would be have a pressurised abdominal wall from deads,abs etc etc etc!!!!!!

other judging criteria...guess i would say a draw,i couldnt be sure who the winner would be!!!

sorry for sitting on the fence,but i have explained,and they are difficult to separate!!!!

both the 2 top olympia's of all time!!!!!


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Dorian of 1993 would beat Dexter Jackson of today. So yeah, he'd be Mr O today.

2003 Olympia Ronnie Coleman would beat them all.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

willsey4 said:


> I think Dorian would take it. But then what about a 1993 Dorian to a 2002 Ronnie???


1993 dorian to 1999 ronnie, ronnie takes it.

1993 dorian to 2003-2004 ronnie (when ronnie was freaky massive) ronnie would take it.

The other years more of a contest between them. Ronnie came slightly off in 2001 and 2002 (when he was almost beaten by cutler and levrone respectively)...had 1993 dorian gone against 01 and 02 ronnie i think dorian would have stand a chance...50/50 id say.

All in all, 1999 or 03 coleman = beats everyone, no exceptions.

Then id have to say 1993 yates = beats everyone else (obviously bar ronnie)...which is amazing seeing as that was 16 years ago!

Then 2001 cutler comes in a close third.

Just my opinions.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

PRL said:


> Dorian of 1993 would beat Dexter Jackson of today. So yeah, he'd be Mr O today.
> 
> 2003 Olympia Ronnie Coleman would beat them all.


My thoughts exactly. I think we have a simmilar point of view on this pete, pmsl every post that ever comes up on it and we have the same answer (even about vic martinez/dexter/cutler)...good man! :thumb:


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

phil heath would beat a 93 yates

2003 coleman would beat a 93 yates

yates would beat a 2008 jackson

1999 flex beats them all IMO


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Coleman 1999 hands down


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Frank Zane would beat them all.... :whistling:

Dorian in 93 was immense, agree with the other posts Phil Heath will do very well this year.

Jay Cutler has been well off the pace recently never seem's to come in as shredded as he has done in the past - Possibly due to insulin use?? or is he sacrificing condition for mass??

i think Tony Freeman can surprise a few people aswell and i would love to see Branch Warren in the top 6 - his muscle maturity is unbeleivable.


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Slightly off topic but this man deserved at least one Sandow !


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

GM-20 said:


> phil heath would beat a 93 yates
> 
> 2003 coleman would beat a 93 yates
> 
> ...


Totally agree although this thread is about yates in 2008 and I'd say YES he would be Mr O 2008.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

pitbull said:


> Slightly off topic but this man deserved at least one Sandow !


I love Flex' Physique. Simply amazing. Condition, size and symmetry. Cannot believe he never made Mr O.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Any recent pictures of Heath?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Im another fan of flex on them pictures above. Looks amazing.


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

SLIGHTLY OFF THE SUBJECT AGAIN.

do you think that if toney freeman didnt do so many shows in one year and just saved it for the olympia hed be in with a chance?


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

ok heres my take.Dorian in 93 was mr olympia amongst a group of bodybuilders who were amongst the best at any period weather it was 93 or 2008.The point i am making is dorian beat the great flex wheeler and Kevin levrone who back in 93 both were superb and flex wheeler would beat Phil heath or dexter any day of the week as i feel Kevin levrone would,so in my book Dorian would rain supreme,I was lucky enough to be training at temple gym at the time of his reign and believe me Dorian was much more impressive in the flesh than in any pics,nobody then or now combined size and granite hardness like he did.2008 olympian competitors to me lack that granite hardness especially the likes of cutler and even heath does not have this look,just take a look at cutler vs dorian 2008 vs 1993 rear bicep shot for example its dorians hands down,now if cutler had turned up dry and as hard as dorian it would of been all over for dexter.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

GM-20 said:


> phil heath would beat a 93 yates
> 
> 2003 coleman would beat a 93 yates
> 
> ...


you are joking aint you:confused1:????

phil heath beating yates...our 6 time mr.O...

yates beat flex many a time,easily!!!!


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

a few shots


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

martzee said:


> a few shots


only the last pic looks like a proper comparison,because the ratio to size looks right...the rest looks like dorians pic is smaller...but in fact if you look at past/previous olympia's...dorian is just as big,back,width,legs etc cos when they shake hands and are close together...

i still could not separate dorian at his biggest n best to ronnie at his best!!!!

sorry,fence sitter!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

going by those pics its coleman by a mile


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

granted ronnie is bigger,but also remember dorian has defeated ronnie before and if he had not retired due to indury i wonder what he would of looked like with techniques and improvements in prep etc from 1996 to 1998,its hard to compare for these reasons alone,ronnie was genetically superior to any other known bodybuilder on the planet but dorian had a do or die attitude and would not let anyone get in his way.But 2008 ronnie was not mr olympia dexter was and the original debate was would dorian of 1993 be able to take mr olympia of 2008 and i think yes he would as he had to much of everything,size and condition for dexter to cope with.The pics were just to highlight how hard the dorian of 1993 was compared to a superb ronnie coleman at his peak and i think in many shots holds his own


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

disagree here as i dont think heath would take flex wheeler at his best and dorian has:whistling:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

wont let me enbed


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> you are joking aint you:confused1:????
> 
> phil heath beating yates...our 6 time mr.O...
> 
> yates beat flex many a time,easily!!!!


no mate serious.

heath IMO has a far superior physique.

as you can see the "mass monsters" coleman, yates- dont do much for me.

i prefer the better shape, tiny waist, full round muscle bellies, that both heath and flex have/had


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

GM-20 said:


> no mate serious.
> 
> heath IMO has a far superior physique.
> 
> ...


No way mate. That's a crazy statement. Heath can't even beat Dexter Jackson so how can he beat Dorian Yates????

I'd have Flex beat Heath all day long too.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

GM-20 said:


> no mate serious.
> 
> heath IMO has a far superior physique.
> 
> ...


Mass monster? Ronnie wasnt a mass monster, he had awesome mass, shape and symmetry.

The term mass monster is ussually used to describe bodybuilders who have huge amounts of mass but lack aesthetics...how the hell can this term be used for ronnie at his peak?

Im gonna end this debate with my favourite bodybuilding picture, incredible lines of symmetry, shape, conditioning and size 1999 ronnie coleman, unbeatable


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

adam, to me ronnie is a mass monster, sure he has more shape than the like likes of markus rhul. however his physique to me is not that asthetically pleasing compared to flex and heath.

pete, becuase the judges gave dex the O does not mean that i think he was the best thee, to me he wasnt- there was only 1 winner and that should have been heath. just like in 07 vic should have won.

i guess thats our sport great, so many opinions and out of the 4 guys mentioned for ME it goes

flex

heath

yates

coleman


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

well GM-20 history has it this way

coleman

yates

flex

heath

both coleman and yates were proven mr olympias,flex won more contests than any of them but the ellusive olympia was out of his grasp,heath has yet to prove himself as a long term threat(this he may do, but a little to early in his career to put him that far up the list!)


----------

